# Hunting Clothes for Kids



## RutStopper (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm a newbie, but I'm glad I joined. I was hoping for some input on places to buy Hunting clothes for kids. I have a niece that is turning 6 this August and she wants to go hunting with her uncle. I'm considering taking her out with me during early bow season and using the ground blind. But she insists she has a hunting suit. Any and all suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

You can find hunting clothes at Gander Mountain, Cabelas, Rockies most huntings stores carries clothes. I think sometimes even Walmart carries hunting clothes. You'll just have to go to the hunting section and ask them. Good Luck.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.mackspw.com/SubCategory--Youth-Hunting-Clothing--m-378


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Gander mountain had the best choice I could find for my daughter who will be six this sept.


----------



## RutStopper (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

My daughter is about to turn 6 and I looked everywhere for the new realtree apg in her size and the only place that had it out of all the places named above was www.bassproshops.com. Ordered it on the website and they had it to me in 3 days!


----------



## RutStopper (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks man. Yeah I'm finding the new camo patterns and quality stuff is hard to find. I know that Gander here in GR didn't have it.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Ebay, or Jays Sporting goods...


----------

